# The Woodworking Show in Houston



## Tony

The show will be February 26-28. I will be going, anybody else planning on it? I thought I would bring it up now so everybody has some time to plan, it'd be great to meet up with some people. Tony 

@El Guapo @Wildthings

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## El Guapo

I'm in like Flint! We need to hit up that lumberyard you were telling me about, Tony!


----------



## Fsyxxx

Houstons pretty close..... Hmmmmmm


----------



## Sprung

I would love to go - and that would be a great time of year to head someplace warmer for a few days. However, I doubt my wife would be open to the idea of me being gone 2 weeks before she's due with our son...


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> I would love to go - and that would be a great time of year to head someplace warmer for a few days. However, I doubt my wife would be open to the idea of me being gone 2 weeks before she's due with our son...



Nah, that's supposed to be the best time to go away. She can do nesting stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Bean_counter

Tony said:


> The show will be February 26-28. I will be going, anybody else planning on it? I thought I would bring it up now so everybody has some time to plan, it'd be great to meet up with some people. Tony
> 
> @El Guapo @Wildthings



Thanks for the invite........ Ass!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo

I'll buy you a beer if you make the drive to H-Town, @Bean_counter !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter

El Guapo said:


> I'll buy you a beer if you make the drive to H-Town, @Bean_counter !



Sounds good Andrew. How's the game?


----------



## El Guapo

Not looking good! And lots of very rowdy fans on both sides. LSU defense has been practicing their acting skills after tech makes a big play. The mrs got me in a tech shirt, but I'm still wearing my OU hat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Leonard running all over the place JACK. Go tigers


----------



## El Guapo

Tclem said:


> Leonard running all over the place JACK. Go tigers


I'm very proud of you, Tony. That was nearly a complete sentence!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

I'm hoping to go to Nashville on 11-14. Little rock knife show the 21-22 so maybe we won't be to burnt out to head south that weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

El Guapo said:


> I'm very proud of you, Tony. That was nearly a complete sentence!


Lol hey when it comes to the bayou boys I can speak half way properly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Bean_counter said:


> Thanks for the invite........ Ass!!!



Wahhhhhh!!!!

I figured you still wouldn't be done crying from having to drive down here to get that drum sander! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

El Guapo said:


> I'm in like Flint! We need to hit up that lumberyard you were telling me about, Tony!



It's only open Monday through Friday. Hopefully I can take Friday off and we can do that.



Fsyxxx said:


> Houstons pretty close..... Hmmmmmm



Come on Greg, it'd be great to have you!



Sprung said:


> I would love to go - and that would be a great time of year to head someplace warmer for a few days. However, I doubt my wife would be open to the idea of me being gone 2 weeks before she's due with our son...



Doesn't she need some alone time to prepare?!?!? Try telling her that, I bet it'll work!!


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Doesn't she need some alone time to prepare?!?!? Try telling her that, I bet it'll work!!



I tell you what, my friend, you come tell her. But let me know when you're going to come and tell her, because I'll need to hide someplace first!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bean_counter

Tclem said:


> Leonard running all over the place JACK. Go tigers


That's the worst defense in the country right there and exactly why the SEC SEC SEC wanted them tigers to play tech and not the agholes.


----------



## Tony

Bean_counter said:


> That's the worst defense in the country right there and exactly why the SEC SEC SEC wanted them tigers to play tech and not the agholes.[/QUOTE
> 
> agholes?????


----------



## Bean_counter

Agholes Agholes Agholes or we can call them Aggits if you'd like munchkin

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Bean_counter said:


> Agholes Agholes Agholes or we can call them Aggits if you'd like munchkin



Midget & munchkin so far you've called him. I see a pattern. Next what will it be "Mini Me"?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Midget & munchkin so far you've called him. I see a pattern. Next what will it be "Mini Me"?



He calls me much worse Kevin but that's okay. I generally don't listen anyway!​

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Kevin said:


> Midget & munchkin so far you've called him. I see a pattern. Next what will it be "Mini Me"?



NO way in HELL, lmbo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

So, Mike, what you're saying is that Tony is diminutive in stature?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Sprung said:


> So, Mike, what you're saying is that Tony is diminutive in stature?



If he was a dog he would be a tea cup Chihuahua LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Bean_counter said:


> If he was a dog he would be a tea cup Chihuahua LOL




What a runt. Being a toy poodle myself I would be 5 times his size.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

Bean_counter said:


> That's the worst defense in the country right there and exactly why the SEC SEC SEC wanted them tigers to play tech and not the agholes.


We'll they shouldn't be in a bowl then if they are the worse and he did run all over other teams as well. Don't know why everybody hates on Leonard. Dude is a hoss and one of the top two RB in the nation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Bean_counter said:


> If he was a dog he would be a tea cup Chihuahua LOL



At least I'm the front half, Mike is the back end of said Chihuahua.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> The show will be February 26-28. I will be going, anybody else planning on it? I thought I would bring it up now so everybody has some time to plan, it'd be great to meet up with some people. Tony
> 
> @El Guapo @Wildthings



Uhhh Lemme see what were we talking about? Oh yeah the woodworking show! Yep probably be there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

I realized I should probably post a link to the show for those who are not familiar with it.

www.thewoodworkingshows.com

There are some good coupons offered and also some very good free seminars I'm interested in. Should be a good time! Tony


----------



## Sprung

Well, I found out yesterday that the show will be in St. Paul - about 2 1/2 hours or so away - the first weekend of March. My wife already informed me that I'll not be attending as that is too close to her due date for me to be that far away.

How often does this show take place? Might have to catch it the next time it's close by...


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Well, I found out yesterday that the show will be in St. Paul - about 2 1/2 hours or so away - the first weekend of March. My wife already informed me that I'll not be attending as that is too close to her due date for me to be that far away.
> 
> How often does this show take place? Might have to catch it the next time it's close by...



It is an annual thing Matt. Save your pennies and come down South next year!! Tony


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> It is an annual thing Matt. Save your pennies and come down South next year!! Tony



The problem with that is, by the time I'd get enough pennies saved up to make a trip down south for the show next year, that pile of pennies would also look pretty good in my shop as a drum sander or a new drill press!


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> The problem with that is, by the time I'd get enough pennies saved up to make a trip down south for the show next year, that pile of pennies would also look pretty good in my shop as a drum sander or a new drill press!



Think about it Matt, just getting to hang out with me, Mike, Andrew, Barry and whoever else joins us would be priceless!!  Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415

I might be making the trip Saturday ......

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Think about it Matt, just getting to hang out with me, Mike, Andrew, Barry and whoever else joins us would be priceless!!  Tony



Would y'all come up and take turns doing my sanding for me in lieu of a drum sander if I spent the money on a trip to TX? 

It would be cool to meet all of you - and I do hope to someday. Realistically I'll check out the show next year when it's close by - that way I don't have to try and fit any possible purchases into a suitcase and end up worrying if they'll survive the baggage handlers.


----------



## woodman6415

Sprung said:


> Would y'all come up and take turns doing my sanding for me in lieu of a drum sander if I spent the money on a trip to TX?
> 
> It would be cool to meet all of you - and I do hope to someday. Realistically I'll check out the show next year when it's close by - that way I don't have to try and fit any possible purchases into a suitcase and end up worrying if they'll survive the baggage handlers.


. 
Have a 24" dual drum sanded ... Just bring work with you .... I will let you use it all you want ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> .
> Have a 24" dual drum sanded ... Just bring work with you .... I will let you use it all you want ...



Wendell, is yours a Grizzly?


----------



## woodman6415

Not a grizzly ... It's a star ... Don't make them anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Have sanded a lot of cabinet doors in the 10+ yrs I've had it ... I bought it from a guy in California...


----------



## El Guapo

Hey @Tclem , will your PO let you travel out of state?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

El Guapo said:


> Hey @Tclem , will your PO let you travel out of state?


Yeah but I don't like to. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

@Matthew Jaynes 

You might not have searched in all forums Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes

hmmm i thought i did search all the forums. at any event thank you for the tag. will watch this post for updates!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

@El Guapo @woodman6415 @Matthew Jaynes @Fsyxxx 
@Bean_counter @Wildthings

Okay guys, just a reminder. We're 2 weeks away on this. I think Saturday is going to be the day we will all be there. I'm pretty stoked about meeting everyone and hanging out. I guess let me know who all is planning on going and I can start a PM to exchange cell numbers so we can get together. What about it @Kevin , going to make the trip to hang out with us? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Sorry Tony ... My boss has changed my plans for that week ... Camping in big bend ... You guys have fun and a safe trip ...


----------



## Wildthings

My plans are to be with y'all for the mill and the show. My BIL may be tagging along also

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

@ZenArtist are you going to join us?


----------



## Kevin

woodman6415 said:


> ... Camping in big bend ... have a safe trip ...



Y'all too - some areas there are not safe. I'm sure you know where.


----------



## Matthew Jaynes

I'm going g to be there for sure and I think my dad and wife are tagging along lol. @Kevin I hope you show up Saturday would be nice to met a long lost family member :D

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I wish I could but I have another date with an enchanted forest . . . . .


----------



## Fsyxxx

Kevin said:


> I wish I could but I have another date with an enchanted forest . . . . .


Can I come with you? I have a chainsaw. It's liberal so it's a very loving chainsaw!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin

Fsyxxx said:


> Can I come with you? I have a chainsaw. It's liberal so it's a very loving chainsaw!



In order to visit the forest you have to leave all electronic devices at the shop and agree to be blindfolded while en route. Once there you must to harvest 5 trees between each water break, this includes falling, bucking, and loading the logs on the trailer. The cost for this fantasy excursion is only $1500 cash paid to me in advance and you get to keep a 3' log section at the end of the day. I'm pretty liberal also. 





:


----------



## Fsyxxx

Can't I get someone else to pay for it and do all the work? I live in town so I feel it isn't fair that some people have worked hard and have lots of wood and I don't have any. Bernie said I am entitled to wood


----------



## Tony

Fsyxxx said:


> Can't I get someone else to pay for it and do all the work? I live in town so I feel it isn't fair that some people have worked hard and have lots of wood and I don't have any. Bernie said I am entitled to wood



Dang it, I was too slow!!


----------



## Kevin

Fsyxxx said:


> Can't I get someone else to pay for it and do all the work? I live in town so I feel it isn't fair that some people have worked hard and have lots of wood and I don't have any. Bernie said I am entitled to wood



When Bernie gets elected and sends the jack-booted wood thieves to my house you can have some . . . when they pry it from my cold, dead, greedy fingers.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Kevin said:


> When Bernie gets elected and sends the jack-booted wood thieves to my house you can have some . . . when they pry it from my cold, dead, greedy fingers.


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Uhhh Lemme see what were we talking about? Oh yeah the woodworking show! Yep probably be there.



Tony you sure have a lot of trouble controlling this thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Tony you sure have a lot of trouble controlling this thread



No biggie, I'm used to not being in control, I've been married for 22 years!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ZenArtist

Tony said:


> @ZenArtist are you going to join us?



I would like to. Most likely I will but won't know until it's closer to the show date.


----------



## Wildthings

It was great meeting up with fellow WBites today at the show and enjoyed the fellowship!
@Matthew Jaynes 
@El Guapo 
@Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo

Wildthings said:


> It was great meeting up with fellow WBites today at the show and enjoyed the fellowship!
> @Matthew Jaynes
> @El Guapo
> @Tony


I had a great time! Best of all, I managed to spend under $50 for the whole day (including entry and hotdog)!!


----------



## El Guapo

And I'm sure you'll let us know if you win that bandsaw...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

El Guapo said:


> Best of all, I managed to spend under $50 for the whole day (including entry and hotdog)!!



Not me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

El Guapo said:


> And I'm sure you'll let us know if you win that bandsaw...


I still planning on going but my BIL has detour my plans with an invite to go Axis hunting Monday morning!


----------



## Tony

Had a blast meeting up and hanging out with @Wildthings, @Matthew Jaynes, @El Guapo! I meant to take a group picture and just totally dropped the ball, sorry guys!
Andrew, thank you for the hospitality! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------

